# Help with donor ivf



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am looking at having an ivf cycle next march with donor sperm. It's will be my first cycle with a donor so really don't know how it works. How does the process differ from standard ivf with a partner? Does it take extra time to match with a donor? Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It does depend on whether or not there's a waiting list for a donor but waiting times are much better now than they used to be. Some private clinics use their own banks; you can also purchase your own from European banks with no wait. It does take a little extra time as you will probably be asked to attend a counselling session but once you have chosen your donor, it works in the same way as IVF with a partner. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

do seek legal advice on here from Natalie if you are just separated and not divorced.  Accessing sperm isn't a big problem, European Sperm Bank, cryo, xytex there are many. You will need advice from the clinic re purchasing it and pregnancy slots etc. good luck


----------

